# 1up Rack & Security



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Not so long ago I had my Trek taken off of my 1up rack, I did not have the bike locked up the rack in anyway so it was 100% my fault..

If you have a 1up Rack post your Security set up..


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

It really shouldn't matter too much the brand of rack. On my trunk rack, I run an 8mm Kryptonite cable through a tow loop and through the bike, if I think I will have to leave the car and bike, or will be driving through stop and go traffic.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I have to say thing main thing I do not like is that the rack does not lock to the car..So you have to lock the rack to the car and the bike to the rack..


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Corbinworks said:


> Yeah, I have to say thing main thing I do not like is that the rack does not lock to the car..So you have to lock the rack to the car and the bike to the rack..


Was your rack stolen? If not, what's the big deal? If it does get stolen, 1up offers free replacement. So...?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

You may want to read this very lengthy 1up discussion thread. Some security measures are mentioned somewhere in there.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

racerwad said:


> Was your rack stolen? If not, what's the big deal? If it does get stolen, 1up offers free replacement. So...?


Yeah who cares about the bike??? the Rack is whats most important...Good thing I will get a new rack :madman:


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

And so Every one understands..I am in no way bashing 1up, The rack is built amazing and A+ quality..


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Corbinworks said:


> *Yeah, I have to say thing main thing I do not like is that the rack does not lock to the car*..So you have to lock the rack to the car and the bike to the rack..


You said it, not me. I was just addressing what you said what the "main thing."

I'm really sorry your bike was stolen. That blows. This has been discussed round-and-round before and it seems like the consensus is that nothing is theft-proof. The 1up thread that dirt farmer linked to has a pretty good discussion on it with pics and everything.

Does either your car/homeowner/renter insurance cover your bike? I hope so.

Good luck.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Never leave a bike on a rack unseen. It will get stolen. The somewhat-exceptions apply to a few minutes or during a meal in a place where it's not as likely, but really nothing is for sure. Leaving it for hours or overnight especially is going to do it. There are plenty of tools that can cut through racks like butter, and criminals do not care about damaging your rack or your car. Unfortunately a lot of the lock systems around kind of assume the opposite.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

I got lucky & got my bike back the next day...and it was left on the rack for a full 45 sec max..that's how fast it happened..I think the people were fowling me..I use a cable lock to the hitch, rack & bike...All together..


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

How did u get it back so quick?


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Learux said:


> How did u get it back so quick?


http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/stolen-superfly-100-pro-820059.html


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Corbinworks said:


> I got lucky & got my bike back the next day...and it was left on the rack for a full 45 sec max..that's how fast it happened..I think the people were fowling me..I use a cable lock to the hitch, rack & bike...All together..


Wow great news! Congrats.


----------



## bkpr (May 19, 2008)

*My current 1UP rack security system*

I know there's another very lengthy thread with some security suggestions (as mentioned above) but that thread is riddled with banter about the price of the rack, build quality etc, and the security stuff is pretty hard to find.

I think we should make this *the* dedicated thread on the methods people use to secure bikes to the 1UP rack.

Without further ado, here's my setup. First some context though: my wife and I are doing a year long road trip around the USA. About 3 weeks in, our bikes have been on the rack almost all the time. To be fair, we've not yet spend significant time in a city/urban area; mostly national parks, camping, and staying in a few quiet neighbourhoods parked in driveways. Nevertheless I'm pretty paranoid about our bikes being taken.

Like most others I was concerned with the lack of security features in the rack once I'd bought it. Fortunately I have a bunch of pretty good locks already so I used these, as well as buying a specific u-lock to secure the rack to the hitch.

Here is an image gallery on Imgur:


http://imgur.com/1vGHP


1. Kryptonite 7.5 inch u-lock to hitch. 1UP security skewer blocking someone with the right tool to loosen the main nut. A Velcro strap just because it came with the rack.

2. Kryptonite u-lock through the rear wheel and chain stays. Armoured cable lock through the u-lock and the middle section of the rack preventing the bike to be slid to the left and right. Unfortunately the cable lock isn't long enough to make it around the frame and the middle section of the rack 

I do the same for each bike.

My original setup was a cable lock through the bike frame and one tray (not the center of the rack), and the unlock through he rear wheel and the "arm" of the rack (part that secured the wheel in place). While this method actually looked more secure, my wife pointed out you could actually release the arms and the locks would slide off them and the tray :S (see images 3 and 4 for this example).

I'm not 100% on my current method though; if you can cut the around cable you could remove the bike itself, but the u-lock would prevent it from being ridden or rolled away. This is the best I have for the moment, and I'm considering going back to the previous method because it appeared to be far more secure when each lock passed though the bike and the rack, rather than two locks Kok ing together.

If y'all have any ideas on how to improve it, please let me know.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I use a heavy motorcycle chain (12mm links) around the frame and rack, with a heavy padlock. Like the Kryptonite New York chain, but 1/3 the price because it's from a motorcycle store. Cables are easier to cut. I still wouldn't leave it outside overnight if I had another option, though. Anything can be cut more quickly than you think.


----------



## bkpr (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Definitely I will endeavour to bring the bikes inside any urban acccommodation that feels exposed. So far we've had a secluded driveway and a garage so it hasn't been a problem yet. I will check out the chain option though. Cheers.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

My friend uses a lock like this to lock the bike carrier to the car:










There's a variety of locks like this at Amazon.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I secure the rack to the vehicle using the 1up hitch lock plus a U-lock. I also have a cable that I loop through the frame and attach to the U-lock plus two 1up wheel locks that resemble the hitch lock.


----------



## bkpr (May 19, 2008)

Wow, your method of securing the rack to the car is identical to mine (or mine is identical to yours), even down to the model of u-lock!


----------



## young (Apr 22, 2012)

Does Home Depot have the same hex security wrench? what size is it?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

young said:


> Does Home Depot have the same hex security wrench? what size is it?


No, but nice try.


----------



## young (Apr 22, 2012)

Finch Platte said:


> No, but nice try.


nice try? I own my rack and I need a replacement. I hope I would find a similar one cheaper. online or Lowes?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> I secure the rack to the vehicle using the 1up hitch lock plus a U-lock. I also have a cable that I loop through the frame and attach to the U-lock plus two 1up wheel locks that resemble the hitch lock.
> 
> View attachment 1142850
> 
> ...


All this and I bet you leave the keys in the ignition and windows down.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

young said:


> nice try? I own my rack and I need a replacement. I hope I would find a similar one cheaper. online or Lowes?


Why don't you just contact 1upusa? Hmm...


----------



## young (Apr 22, 2012)

how much would they charge me for just a tool? Will they charge shipping as well? I think instant pick up is more convenient.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> All this and I bet you leave the keys in the ignition and windows down.


Ha! As long as the bike is secure...


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

young said:


> how much would they charge me for just a tool? Will they charge shipping as well? I think instant pick up is more convenient.


You, my friend, are an idiot.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

whats this thing for on the left? the U lock idea is sweet, btw


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

nauc said:


> whats this thing for on the left? the U lock idea is sweet, btw


It looks like their hitch bar lock: https://www.1up-usa.com/product/hitch-bar-lock/


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Yep, I have that lock, it was worth the $19.00 since stays on my car almost 100% of the time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> It looks like their hitch bar lock: https://www.1up-usa.com/product/hitch-bar-lock/





jcd46 said:


> ^^Yep, I have that lock, it was worth the $19.00 since stays on my car almost 100% of the time.


Word on the street is a Bic pen will penetrate it.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Word on the street is a Bic pen will penetrate it.


That's an old street.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/penjacking/


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> That's an old street.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/penjacking/


I meant the OneUp hitch bar lock not the U-Lock. Must have been my delivery that suffered on that one.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Really? I guess if the ahole wanted it, there will ne no stopping him.

It does have a key you need to screw it in/out.


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Word on the street is a Bic pen will penetrate it.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Really? I guess if the ahole wanted it, there will ne no stopping him.
> 
> It does have a key you need to screw it in/out.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Complete sarcasm on my part. I forgot the little winky dude > .

It stemmed from the U-Lock's bad history of being able to penetrate it with a Bic pen.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

whew!


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Complete sarcasm on my part. I forgot the little winky dude > .
> 
> It stemmed from the U-Lock's bad history of being able to penetrate it with a Bic pen.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Complete sarcasm on my part. I forgot the little winky dude > .
> 
> It stemmed from the U-Lock's bad history of being able to penetrate it with a Bic pen.


Once again, sarcasm loses to its nemesis, the Internet.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

wschruba said:


> It really shouldn't matter too much the brand of rack. On my trunk rack, I run an 8mm Kryptonite cable through a tow loop and through the bike, if I think I will have to leave the car and bike, or will be driving through stop and go traffic.


This. I have yet to see anything even remotely resembling a decent lock on any bike rack system out there. They're all easy enough to get around in a matter of seconds, so that's why I didn't care if my last rack even came with a lock.

That said, my go-to isn't technically a hell of a lot better... Kryptonite cables going all through the important bits (both wheels, spare tire mount on the back of my vehicle, the spare tire wheel itself, and a u-lock bonding all that to the frame of the bike.

Sounds crazy/complicated, but really isn't and as such, I barely consider it adequate for short times away from the bike. Even then, always park it near a busy area, well lit, and be quick. =)

It's worth noting that it wouldn't be hard to unbolt the hitch from most vehicles and take the entire rack/bike/hitch in one shot, hence also attaching it to my spare tire/rim/mount. If you can carry away the hitch, rack, bike, spare tire mount from my back door, AND a 285/75/16 off road tire/wheel, I'll gladly deal with the insurance deductible.

Or just bring a decent bolt/cable cutter and all of this is moot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Once again, sarcasm loses to its nemesis, the Internet.


If Gary Larson [Far Side] was still around I could picture him coming up with a cartoon grouping like that.

Moo!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

evasive said:


> I use a heavy motorcycle chain (12mm links) around the frame and rack, with a heavy padlock. Like the Kryptonite New York chain, but 1/3 the price because it's from a motorcycle store. Cables are easier to cut. I still wouldn't leave it outside overnight if I had another option, though. Anything can be cut more quickly than you think.


The chain is key.

You can also get a 20ft hardened tow chain with gold coating for ~$50 from most hardware stores, cut it down to the proper size, add some tubular webbing often used for climbing anchors and a nice padlock and you have something secure enough most thieves will look for an easier target.

A friend had two large cables locking his Nomad and V10, left for an hour outside a busy restaurant, came back and both cables were cut, bikes gone. *Hardened* chains require a power tool and a couple minutes of work that makes a lot of noise so chains are often fairly secure if left in a busier public place.

Another strategy is to cover your bike(s) with a tarp or something. If the potential thieves have no idea what's under the tarp they are less likely to make an attempt.

And, don't think your bikes are secure in your garage, they are too easy to get into. Lock your bikes in your garage or bring them in your house.


----------



## TScottW99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just bought a 1Up and love it. I bought a hitch lock for it and also two of their wheel locks. Since I bought them all at the same time they’re all keyed alike which makes it nice and easy. If I happen to stop anywhere I’ll also put a cable lock on the bike, through the rack and hitch. 

Thieves will steal in a heartbeat if given a chance, make it too time consuming for short periods and store your bike if at all possible.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Does a use abus chains? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

40 bucks at Harbor Freight 
you get a lithium powered angle grinder
with a disc.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

sito40 said:


> Does a use abus chains?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Sorry, we don't speak Canadian here. Try next door.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

127.0.0.1 said:


> 40 bucks at Harbor Freight
> you get a lithium powered angle grinder
> with a disc.


I'm sure "young" will be glad to hear that.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Sorry, we don't speak Canadian here. Try next door.


Yankees are too slow in learning new languages

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I use the German Abus security chain and lock It has Rockwell hardness 44.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DJ, you _almost_ managed to get them all in one single stack. Almost.

Maybe next time?


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

My rack is locked via hitch pin to my vehicle. When leaving the bike(s) unattended, I use a cable lock to lock the bike(s) to the rack. Then use a Kryptonite NYC lock to lock the bikes together or if there is only one bike, I lock use the Kryptonice NYC lock and lock the single bikes rear wheel to the front triangle.

No lock is 100% unbreakable. My goal is to dissuade someone from considering stealing my bike. I figure if they think its too much effort then they'll move on to something easier. 

Note: someone needs to create an app that interfaces with your car's rear camera and activates the camera to record when it detects motion and/or movement/vibrations when parked. It would interface with your smart phone real time and send you immediate alerts. This tech app has already been developed for door bells -- look up the Ring door bell. Its a life saver if you order from Amazon frequently.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i have the Ring Doorbell, you can add on more cams for like a shed etc. cool tech


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

net wurker said:


> DJ, you _almost_ managed to get them all in one single stack. Almost.
> 
> Maybe next time?


It's a single stack on my phone, so it's a win.

But I still don't know what it means.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ditto!


Finch Platte said:


> It's a single stack on my phone, so it's a win.
> 
> But I still don't know what it means.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

bingemtbr said:


> Note: someone needs to create an app that interfaces with your car's rear camera and activates the camera to record when it detects motion and/or movement/vibrations when parked. It would interface with your smart phone real time and send you immediate alerts. This tech app has already been developed for door bells -- look up the Ring door bell. Its a life saver if you order from Amazon frequently.


Excellent idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

On my 1up I wrap a bike lock around the rack to hitch, and another from rack to bikes. And try not to leave if anywhere I can't see it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> But I still don't know what it means.


Don't make me repeat myself. :lol:


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Don't make me repeat myself.


Can you repeat again?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

bingemtbr said:


> Note: someone needs to create an app that interfaces with your car's rear camera and activates the camera to record when it detects motion and/or movement/vibrations when parked. It would interface with your smart phone real time and send you immediate alerts. This tech app has already been developed for door bells -- look up the Ring door bell. Its a life saver if you order from Amazon frequently.


Combine it with a cell phone-activated bear spray release. "You want to steal my bike?" Boom!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

bingemtbr said:


> My rack is locked via hitch pin to my vehicle. When leaving the bike(s) unattended, I use a cable lock to lock the bike(s) to the rack. Then use a Kryptonite NYC lock to lock the bikes together or if there is only one bike, I lock use the Kryptonice NYC lock and lock the single bikes rear wheel to the front triangle.
> 
> No lock is 100% unbreakable. My goal is to dissuade someone from considering stealing my bike. I figure if they think its too much effort then they'll move on to something easier.
> 
> Note: someone needs to create an app that interfaces with your car's rear camera and activates the camera to record when it detects motion and/or movement/vibrations when parked. It would interface with your smart phone real time and send you immediate alerts. This tech app has already been developed for door bells -- look up the Ring door bell. Its a life saver if you order from Amazon frequently.


The bike thieves around Denver/Boulder are so brazen they don't give a crap about surveillance cameras. Unless you are within 60 seconds of your car, all that will happen with your idea is that you'll see the cut cables still swinging.

They are now doing smash and grabs at bikes shops that have cameras at every angle. There was even a high end road bike stolen out of a "secure" corral at the Ride the Rockies bike event. They have the guy's total face and body at every angle. The cops just shrug, they don't have time to go looking for bike thieves. There was a bike stolen off a rack in Boulder at a stoplight while the driver sat waiting for the light to change. People have had their locked bikes cut and stolen while they sit 15 feet away on a restaurant patio.

The best solution is to keep your bike locked and covered from view, *inside* of your vehicle.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is there a bike cover that would fit 1upusa rack? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How do these thieves sell their stolen goods? People will be watching pinkbike site and local newspapers ads

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

sito40 said:


> How do these thieves sell their stolen goods? People will be watching pinkbike site and local newspapers ads
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


There are large organized theft rings. They swap parts on the bikes, and send them to other cities to be sold. Colorado bikes end up in LA, LA bikes in Phoenix, Phoenix bikes in Colorado, etc. Your Colorado Yeti with a Fox 36 fork, some Spank wheels, and Shimano components might end up being a California Yeti with a RockShox Lyrik, DT wheels, and SRAM.

I read that some high end road bikes end up in Columbia. Road riding is huge there, and bikes are hard to come by.

Just like car body parts and glass have VIN numbers etched on them, bikes need to start having matching serial numbers on all of the components. Not that it would make a huge dent, but at least police who find a bike with a frame serial that has not been reported stolen, might be able to bust the thieves based on component serials that match stolen bikes.

In addition to a huge bike theft problem Colorado has perhaps an even bigger car and motorcycle theft problem. It is crazy how many people I know who have had their cars/trucks/motorcycles stolen in the past few years, many of them right out of their driveways or parking lots at work, in broad daylight. You can do everything you want to secure your bike and rack to your car, the thieves might just take the car instead.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The only anti-theft device is common sense. Home to trail, trail to home. I can eat and drink after that.

My bikes live inside the house.

Anything happens, is probably out of my control.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I've used an moto alarm chain. Its freaking Loud but i've set it off accidentally so many times I've stopped using it as my daily driver. And you have to deactivate it before you start driving.

My friend who will leave his bike unattended outside a ticket office while he goes in for his bikepark pass thinks I am overly paranoid.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> The only anti-theft device is common sense. Home to trail, trail to home. I can eat and drink after that.
> 
> My bikes live inside the house.
> 
> ...


That tactic works great until you travel, then it's harder to do.


----------



## young (Apr 22, 2012)

someone said my name? 1up says 10 bucks but doesnt say about cost of tax or shipping.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Ratt said:


> I've used an moto alarm chain. Its freaking Loud but i've set it off accidentally so many times I've stopped using it as my daily driver. And you have to deactivate it before you start driving.
> 
> My friend who will leave his bike unattended outside a ticket office while he goes in for his bikepark pass thinks I am overly paranoid.


The link isn't working

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

young said:


> someone said my name? 1up says 10 bucks but doesnt say about cost of tax or shipping.


$299.00 shipping & handling.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sito40 said:


> The link isn't working
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


It works fine.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It works fine.
> 
> View attachment 1208300
> 
> View attachment 1208301


What about those disc brake alarm for motorcycle? Can we use it?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What is the black Allen key used for 1upusa rack? I bought the rack a week ago. I love it. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Why hasn't anyone responded to my question? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Picard said:


> Why hasn't anyone responded to my question?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I didn't get that, just 2 keys for the lock, and the 2 tools for the rack.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> I didn't get that, just 2 keys for the lock, and the 2 tools for the rack.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I got 2 shiny steel Allen keys and 1 black Allen key. What is the purpose of black key?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Picard said:


> I got 2 shiny steel Allen keys and 1 black Allen key. What is the purpose of black key?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Read my post, no black key came with mine. Did you get a single bike rack?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

black key is for the 1 1/4" to 2" adapter. it's just a piece of angle with a hex cap screw; the black key should fit the cap screw.


----------



## Amalgam556 (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m about to get a 1up rack for my new bike. Everyone’s ideas help me out a bunch. But one question I have is what if you put a powdered substance on your cables or handle bars that you could easily wash off later. But if stolen it would at least give them a really bad day for stealing the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Amalgam556 said:


> I'm about to get a 1up rack for my new bike. Everyone's ideas help me out a bunch. But one question I have is what if you put a powdered substance on your cables or handle bars that you could easily wash off later. But if stolen it would at least give them a really bad day for stealing the bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or ..... Figure out how to get a dye pack mounted to the underside of the seat. If the pack goes to far from the car without being disarmed ..... Poooof ...... Teargas and dye .... The down side would be getting it off the bike.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Amalgam556 said:


> I'm about to get a 1up rack for my new bike. Everyone's ideas help me out a bunch. But one question I have is what if you put a powdered substance on your cables or handle bars that you could easily wash off later. But if stolen it would at least give them a really bad day for stealing the bike.


Do you mean... cocaine?

It might be cheaper to buy a replacement bike.


----------



## Amalgam556 (Jun 17, 2018)

gundrted said:


> Or ..... Figure out how to get a dye pack mounted to the underside of the seat. If the pack goes to far from the car without being disarmed ..... Poooof ...... Teargas and dye .... The down side would be getting it off the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


That's actually a good idea. Better than what I had with the powdered substance. I'll have to think about how to implement an idea in. But I would make it to where it's fired out in a burst shot away from my vehicle when the bike is tampered with in the hopes of not covering my bike in dye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How about a pepper bomb? It will explode shower the thieves with tear gas. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Tear gas bomb would be appropriate. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Amalgam556 (Jun 17, 2018)

Picard said:


> Tear gas bomb would be appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


And label the dispersal canister holding it inside as quick release lock pull with a decoy cable hooked to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is there any update on this thread? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

I protect my rack and bikes from passer-by thiefs during stops by using a bunch of 1up locks (one for the hitch bar, two for add-ons, and up to 8 for every wheel, especially carbon one). I also use 4 Liteloks plus cables to link bike frames, seats and rack together, and use Masterlock to attach this loop to hitch receiver.
But there is no adequate protection from a prepared thief. All those homegrown solutions (U-Lock the bar to hitch receiver, etc.) are hardly useful: are you aware that all you need is a wrench with long and strong lever to unscrew 4 hex bolts and detach the rest of the rack from the hitch bar?
Not mentioning that it will take literally seconds to cut through hitch receiver eyelet with grinder, and few minutes to completely cut the whole receiver off.
Never leave the rack with bikes on out of sight no matter which security measures you use.

The funniest part is, you still can't protect everything; I had a bottle cage stolen together with Two Fish adapter (it uses Velcro to attach the cage to the bike) from my wife's bike left unattended for 2 or 3 min on a rack when she parked on a driveway near our house in a safe neighborhood. I saw through window a bunch of kids passing by at that time...


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

young said:


> nice try? I own my rack and I need a replacement. I hope I would find a similar one cheaper. online or Lowes?


Try tamper resistant hex keys on line at Mcmaster Carr


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

notso said:


> Try tamper resistant hex keys on line at Mcmaster Carr


Before ordering dos I would check the specifications. As I recall the 1up Allen key is not a standard size security key. for some reason I thought the pain in the middle of the bolt with a different size.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## yetipowdermaniac (Feb 25, 2017)

For those using u lock from hitch hoop to one up rack (please note only discussing locking rack to truck, not bikes themselves) Which SIZE u lock is everyone using to go from said hoops to first cross member on rack, any chance the mini 6” kroyotnite fits? Ask because the mini NYC is 10/10 security, whereas the longer one (8”) is only 9/10. Yes I’m aware that it’s 1 pt on likely a bs rating system, and yes I know any lock can be beaten, but still if mini fits it seems preferable.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I think you just have to measure your setup, will depend on the hitch/vehicle.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think their $20 lock is worth it.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

Had some tie downs laying around so instead of using the Velcro strap I cut one end off and melted a hole for the 1UP lock to go through. This is similar to what they supply with the Equip D except that one is a cable.


----------

